# bad wing...



## sk8erkho (Feb 23, 2007)

Here's a a shot of it here. Also, hope the image is clear enough for you guys.!!

Any suggestions will help!!

Cheers!


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 23, 2007)

I can't really see, but your mantis will be okay. They don't really need their wings anyway. Anyone have experience with snipping off the wings?


----------



## Rick (Feb 23, 2007)

You can't fix it. You can cut them off if you like. Just be careful not to pull them off or anything.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 23, 2007)

just leave the poor thing alone it is under a lot of stress.


----------



## padkison (Feb 23, 2007)

My daughter and I snipped the wings off a female Chinese mantis last summer. We didn't give her enough room to molt and she got distorted wings. We clipped the wings because we wanted to mate her and thought they would interefer. She did fine without them, ugly tho. Never did mate her as the other female ate our male.


----------



## sk8erkho (Feb 26, 2007)

She's in one of those reptitanks from Walmart the largest they sell. I assumed due to her size before the molt that it would be enough room. But, now with that in mind, padkison, perhaps I will find her a larger tank. I really did not think it would have been lack of moisture as I misted the tank before I left that night and according to my dudes she molted when I went into the hospital that same night. Thanks for the replies guys, I'm not sure if I want to clip her wings just yet but that is an option I will rest on until her next molt. I decided if her next molt does not help but hinder further I would consider more drastic measures if need be at that time. We'll see. For now I will leave her alone. It really is stressful enough for her and it does show. :wink:

Cheers All!!


----------



## Jodokohajjio (Feb 26, 2007)

If the wings are fully developed (that is to say not just "buds"), then she has reached adult hood and won't moult again. If thats the case, she'll be stuck with the defect for the rest of her life


----------

